# DragonballZ: Magic begins The live action movie?



## JAPPO (Oct 28, 2005)

it's so weird... 

_Plot Synopsis: A live-action version of the popular Japanese animated series. An evil king has been stealing the mystical "Dragon Pearls" in an attempt to possess them all. When all but one of the pearls has been stolen, the former guardians of the magic jewels decide to band together and take action. Led by a pig-headed wizard and a half-turtle martial arts master, the team takes on the king's army in a desperate bid to stop him from gaining control of the pearls._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2005)

I saw about 15 minutes of that movie, it was pure comedic genius.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 28, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I saw about 15 minutes of that movie, it was pure comedic genius.


Really? I might buy it, since it looks so weird lol.


----------



## TheChoji (Oct 28, 2005)

It looks like a great laugh.  Almost the same to "Max Magician and the Legend of the Rings" funny.  A pig-headed wizard and a turtle?  Awesome.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 28, 2005)

That's an old movie, and it sucked monkey ass.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 28, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> That's an old movie, and it sucked monkey ass.


So does your mom  Im still gonna watch it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 28, 2005)

This movie doesn't relate to Dragonball Z the anime and manga.  Read the summaries.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2005)

I've read about this. It really has nothing to do with the series, and is supposed to be pure garbage


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 28, 2005)

I looked into this about half a decade ago. And as far as I can remember it did relate to Dragoball ( The original) somewhat. Saw some hillarious clips too on some site thats probably been dead since 98. Anyway I doubt its any good but might be funny to watch. Does Goku shoot a kamehameha in it?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 28, 2005)

I remember watching bits and pieces of this. Master Roshi doing a funky dance to summon kinto-un. Goku (or monkey boy as he was called) getting his ass kicked by his grandfather. Roshi and some alien dude shooting energy waves at each other that were just small power rangerish explosive special effects buried in the sand. And Yamcha (called Westword or Westwood) looked like elvis with a sword. It was kinda funny, but not worth the price.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 28, 2005)

Blitzomaru said:
			
		

> I remember watching bits and pieces of this. Master Roshi doing a funky dance to summon kinto-un. Goku (or monkey boy as he was called) getting his ass kicked by his grandfather. Roshi and some alien dude shooting energy waves at each other that were just small power rangerish explosive special effects buried in the sand. And Yamcha (called Westword or Westwood) looked like elvis with a sword. It was kinda funny, but not worth the price.


Sounds like a low budget film from the early early 90's which it is. Stilll, Cannibal! The musical was a low budget film from the mid-90's and it turned out to be one of the funniest things ever. I'll watch it.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Oct 18, 2006)

This movie is awesome. If you don't expect anything great, and don't take it too seriously, you're in for one hell of a hilarious movie. 

It's bad. Really bad, which is why it's so awesome. 

So unless you're a fanatic Dragonball fan, who watches this movie expecting it to be a faithful rendition of the series, I dare say, it's impossible not to like it. Of course it helps, if you have a weakness for bad movies, in the first place.


----------



## Ash (Oct 18, 2006)

Hilarious movie. The rapists part always cracks me up.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

So bad i laugh


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 18, 2006)

Monkey Boy
Turtle Man
Actual Space ninjas will that ties into Saiyan.

Man that was awhile ago.


----------



## Dave (Oct 18, 2006)

i saw a live action dragonball show....


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2006)

This movie was available in my country



and also in england


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2006)

So bad its good. Watch it to make fun of it..

3/10


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 7, 2006)

JAPPO said:


> it's so weird...
> 
> _Plot Synopsis: A live-action version of the popular Japanese animated series. An evil king has been stealing the mystical "Dragon Pearls" in an attempt to possess them all. When all but one of the pearls has been stolen, the former guardians of the magic jewels decide to band together and take action. Led by a pig-headed wizard and a half-turtle martial arts master, the team takes on the king's army in a desperate bid to stop him from gaining control of the pearls._



gah i bought that movie about 5 or 6 years ago when i was hardcore into DBZ.  It's based off the same thing DBZ was based off of, a book called "Journey to the West" i believe.  Yeah the movie was lame b/c i thought it was a live action DBZ movie, but I still enjoyed it for what it was


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

The movie sucked so much that it was even funny.


----------



## The End00 (Dec 9, 2006)

man i loved that movie.  Im not sure which one it was but my uncle bought if for me cause he knew i loved DBZ so much.  That was 4 years ago.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 10, 2006)

Go to this link: Episode 199 At about 1:50 in the video, Master Roshi's counterpart does his freaky dance.


----------



## dkirbyj (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw this movie in spanish a few months ago, tis hilarious!!!!  The flying was the best part... 

Whoever was playing Bulma was hot, but they made Yamucha too young...


----------



## foofbunny (Dec 14, 2006)

I might try it in hopes that it's so stupid that it's amusing.

I kind of just want to see how the converged all the characters over to real life. I'll probably be horribly disappointed, but I always find that sort of thing interesting.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 14, 2006)

I might check out out. Doubt I will like it though.
I usually hate Live Action movies (but Death Note was good).


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 14, 2006)

I might check out out. Doubt I will like it though.
I usually hate Live Action movies (but Death Note was good).


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmm, it looks very interesting but I don't think I would buy it.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 17, 2006)

Blitzomaru said:


> Go to this link: Link removed At about 1:50 in the video, Master Roshi's counterpart does his freaky dance.



oh my god, this movie sucks so bad, I just can't stop laughing


----------

